# Hymer owner without a Hymer !!!



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just sold our beloved B574 after 5 years ownership,glad to see she went to another ex pat in Javea. 
So within the next month or two we will be on the prowl for a B694g 2002 or newer L.H.D but not too bothered if its R.H.D. 
Will like to buy in the UK, so if anyone can point me in the right direction ie dealers to look at and or web sites to browse i would be very grateful 
We have been away from UK for 11 years so we are a bit out of touch on these thing.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Hogan,

Don't know if this is of interest but there is a nice looking 2001 694g for sale on www.mobile.de.

Saludos,

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> Just sold our beloved B574 after 5 years ownership,glad to see she went to another ex pat in Javea.
> So within the next month or two we will be on the prowl for a B694g 2002 or newer L.H.D but not too bothered if its R.H.D.
> Will like to buy in the UK, so if anyone can point me in the right direction ie dealers to look at and or web sites to browse i would be very grateful
> We have been away from UK for 11 years so we are a bit out of touch on these thing.


can't have that! I bought mine form the e-bay listings (classifieds,not auctions), and sold the old one on there as well. Auto-trader is not as well populated, maybe used by dealers rather than private sellers?
When we bought the Pilote (8 yearsa ago!) the MMM listinigs were very busy, not much on there nowadays - I suppose it's faster moving on e-bay & autptrader. If you're not concerned abut RHD / LHD maybe a scout round germany would be best -a bigger market altogether.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Best of luck finding what you want... We want to go smaller, and I can't see any I am interested in that are automatic, so I reckon it will have to be buy new again..... 

Carol


----------



## TimpMorgan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hymer 694G*

Have you looked at Ikonic Kampers? They have a 694g RHD in their pages. I know it is a 2000 model, but looks clean

I am looking at buying a 574 Auto shortly, can you tell me what the weight figures are and what fuel consumption you got please?

Happy hunting and many thanks

Tim


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ukmotorhomefinder.co.uk/?page_id=99

Would this one be of interest 
:wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Hymer 694G*



TimpMorgan said:


> Have you looked at Ikonic Kampers? They have a 694g RHD in their pages. I know it is a 2000 model, but looks clean
> 
> I am looking at buying a 574 Auto shortly, can you tell me what the weight figures are and what fuel consumption you got please?
> 
> ...


sorry all paperwork has gone re weight figures,but ours was manual with 2.8 jtd and returned 27 to 28 mpg and was always fully if not over loaded.
hope this helps


----------

